# Common, how low can you go?



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been experimenting with my front lawn (common Bermuda) established over 50 yrs ago. I'm down to 7/8" and a little apprehensive to go to much lower. I've taken my backyard (latitude) down to 1/2". Most members have hybrids and we all know they can easily take less than a 1/2". But are there other members that go below the 1" threshold with common? If so how low?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

I cut common in my backyard at around .6


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> I cut common in my backyard at around .6


Any yellowing?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I maintained my common last year at 3/4" I was a notch lower on the TruCut towards the beginning of the year but looked/ reacted better to the 3/4" height. It was heavly sedated with PGR.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

No PGR for me. Well at least not yet. Would you consider Riviera common? I'm talking about common from the early 1960's


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I would consider Riviera an improved common. My Riviera is only 20 days old right now. I just renovated my lawn this year. I have no idea how old my Bermuda was but it wasn't anything special. House was built it 1935 and I have no idea when the lawn was established. To me I would call it more of a grazing Bermuda than a turf type. Its basically what grows wild around here.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

To add to the above post. I half heartedly planted some Sahara a few years ago and it was noticeably darker and thicker than what was there originally.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry I assumed you were referring to your Riviera and didn't realize you had and sounds like what I have.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I doubt there was many variations at least in Oklahoma 50+ yrs ago


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Monday or Tuesday i'll be "scalping" to 0.500" and then raising to 0.600-0.750" or so....i can let you know if it works or if I regret it :lol:


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Monday or Tuesday i'll be "scalping" to 0.500" and then raising to 0.600-0.750" or so....i can let you know if it works or if I regret it :lol:


Sweet, at least there are a few of us common guys on here. Although by next year I'll probably have Latitude in the front. It's hard for me to nuke such a good looking turf. Even though its the least desirable.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a picture of mine from last year. Bottom of the picture is where some of the Sahara actually grew. It is darker and it slowly starting taking over the other stuff. You can tell a color difference about halfway up.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

high leverage said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Monday or Tuesday i'll be "scalping" to 0.500" and then raising to 0.600-0.750" or so....i can let you know if it works or if I regret it :lol:
> ...


Yea after being on this site for a few months I wish I had some sort of alien berumda like celebration, lat, etc....something that can be mowed at 0.180", be dark dark green, and grow like kudzu sun or shade :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Yea after being on this site for a few months I wish I had some sort of alien berumda like celebration, lat, etc....something that can be mowed at 0.180", be dark dark green, and grow like kudzu sun or shade :lol:


Was your lawn sodded? I bet you don't have common bermuda.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Yea after being on this site for a few months I wish I had some sort of alien berumda like celebration, lat, etc....something that can be mowed at 0.180", be dark dark green, and grow like kudzu sun or shade :lol:
> ...


I honestly have no idea what it is...I'm sure it was sodded. The house was built in 2010 or so. I just moved in last May and the lawn was a wreck (knee high weeds). But for some reason it doesn't look as good as your lawn or Red's


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I bet it was sodded (not common). You'll definitely get there - you're on the right track. :thumbup:


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > ahartzell said:
> ...


U-3 or Astro ?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

2010 I bet it was sodded with U3 at the least. Lawncare is a marathon not a sprint. You can't make a lawn look like theirs over night.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> 2010 I bet it was sodded with U3 at the least. Lawncare is a marathon not a sprint. You can't make a lawn look like theirs over night.


But it's been 3 months :lol: :lol: :lol:

Honestly last year I let TruGreen spray it and let some lawn care company mow it. I never looked at it very much and it was a "typical lawn" no weeds, looked good, but not spectacular. I'm going for spectacular. It looks LOTS better than last year...just in the plateau phase I think...


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

My backyard common showed up as I killed off centipede and Bahiagrass. It was wild as wild can be and has taken completely over in a couple years.

I've treated it very mean. It's been verticut 7-8 times in 2 seasons. Every time it's come back stronger and a lot more tame. I'm kind of hearing your expectations are high, but the gentlemen you are referencing have been working hard on their lawns for several seasons.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Yea my expectations are very high. I'm the type that once I put my mind to something I go 110% and it looks perfect or I'm frustrated. And I'm also not extremely patient either...those two qualities don't always mesh. My wife tells me I go all in for a month and if it doesn't work then I move on to something else :lol:


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm keeping mine at 5/8". Home was built in 2008 and I'm told it was sodded with U3. We bought it late 2014 and this is my first season with a reel mower. The lawn is quite unlevel and even with a roller on the front I'll get an occasional yellow spot from mowing.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I _believe_ I have U3 Bermuda. It's a common builder grade Sod in Oklahoma, Arkansas and Texas. I also dropped some unknown Bermuda seed before I knew any better. I have a mix of nothing special common Bermuda.

I've kept this common Bermuda lawn as slow as 0.25, but like many of you, I have a life and don't have the extra time to keep it that low in the summer. I do keep it below 0.50 all season.

Don't limit yourself because you think the grass you have isn't as good. With work and consistency you can make any Bermuda as good as you want it to be!


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have been lurking here for a while and have been a lawn hobbyist for many years. I saw this post and thought that I would jump in.

In 1964 I had a part time job working in a plant nursery (and yes, I'm showing my age). The owner gave me a book titled "The Lawn Book" by Dr. Louis N. Wise, Professor of Agronomy and Dean of the School of Agriculture, Mississippi State University. It is copyrighted 1961. It is a book about growing southern grasses. In his description of common bermuda, he says; "If properly fertilized and managed it makes a fine turf. In fact, it is still being used on the putting greens of some very fine golf courses."

While he provides excellent details of turf management, his basic message is that you can't buy a nice lawn. You earn it. .... water, fertilizer, sunshine and sharp mower blades. The bottom line as I see it, is the HOC is more dependent on how much work a person is willing to invest in it and not necessarily on the grass variety..

My lawn (here in north Alabama) is, and has been for a long time, Tiflawn. I keep it at 3/4" as no matter how many times I sand it, holes and dips continue to appear. ...does anyone know how to get rid of chipmonks that contribute to the hole development. At my age, I don't know how many more rounds of sand are left in me.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> ..... his basic message is that you can't buy a nice lawn. You earn it. .... water, fertilizer, sunshine and sharp mower blades. The bottom line as I see it, is the HOC is more dependent on how much work a person is willing to invest in it and not necessarily on the grass variety..


This is gold

Can this quote somehow be enshrined somewhere on TLF?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> I have been lurking here for a while and have been a lawn hobbyist for many years. I saw this post and thought that I would jump in.
> 
> In 1964 I had a part time job working in a plant nursery (and yes, I'm showing my age). The owner gave me a book titled "The Lawn Book" by Dr. Louis N. Wise, Professor of Agronomy and Dean of the School of Agriculture, Mississippi State University. It is copyrighted 1961. It is a book about growing southern grasses. In his description of common bermuda, he says; "If properly fertilized and managed it makes a fine turf. In fact, it is still being used on the putting greens of some very fine golf courses."
> 
> ...


This might be one of the best first posts I've ever read. I couldn't agree more with the _you can't buy a nice lawn - you earn it_ message. Welcome to TLF, sir. :thumbup:


----------

